# 2009 Nathan's Hot Dog Contest - Coney Island



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 5, 2009)

Quite impressive and somewhat disgusting.  A new world record! 68 hot dogs in 10 minutes.  I don't know where these little guys put it.

The mustard belt stays in the U.S. for the third straight year!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/khJO4eYHrOk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/khJO4eYHrOk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 6, 2009)

Love it. Only in the USA! 68 dogs   

Pigs


----------



## Div (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice ... I live close enought to that..one day Ill get there to check it out....not eat in it ...just spectate lol


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 6, 2009)

2 years ago I was the observer for Joey Chestnut for a BBQ Sandwich eating contest in Myrtle Beach. I had to stand in front of him and ensure he ate all his sandwiches and did not spite, vomit, choke or stuff them anywhere but in his mouth. One of the most repulsive things I have ever witnessed. But I will say Joey was a really cool guy.  I believe he ate 43 1/2 sandwiches in 10 minutes.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 6, 2009)

Chestnut is amazing.  Here he is downing 93 Krystal Burgers.  Only in America!

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TSkxyB42zyM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TSkxyB42zyM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.ifoce.com/index.php


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 6, 2009)

Greg, maybe you can get Joey Chestnut and Kobayashi for your Radio show.  You can keep it BBQ related with Chestnut's accomplishments (9.8 lbs of rib meat, 9 lbs 6 oz of pulled pork, 45 pulled pork sandwiches, 68 Hot Dogs, and 103 Krystal Burgers) but I'd be very interested to hear how Kobayashi could down 57 cow brains in 15 minutes!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 6, 2009)

Come on, D...you know I am already chasing Chestnut!! (not kidding)


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 6, 2009)

You're the man, Greg!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 7, 2009)

Just got an email back from George Shea (co-owner of IFOCE) and we are booking Joey Chestnut for an appearance on the show soon!

For you folks who don't know about competitive eating there is going to be a show on the BIO channel tomorrow...here is a trailer for the show:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n7u-rW-hYs

Joey ate 45 pulled pork sammies in 10min back in 2007!  WOW!!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 7, 2009)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Just got an email back from George Shea (co-owner of IFOCE) and we are booking Joey Chestnut for an appearance on the show soon!
> 
> For you folks who don't know about competitive eating there is going to be a show on the BIO channel tomorrow...here is a trailer for the show:
> 
> ...



WHOA OMFG BRB vomiting... oysters.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 7, 2009)

*UPDATE:*

Joey Chestnut is locked up to do an interview...working out the exact date but its looking like the 28th of this month!

GET YOUR EATING SHOES ON BOYS AND GIRLS!!


----------



## big dude (Jul 7, 2009)

I think a good hotdog is one of man's fine creations so I can't imagine having a contest like this.  Oh well different strokes.....


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 7, 2009)

Excellent work Greg!  Looking forward to it.

More cow brains!


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Jul 7, 2009)

OK, I'm impressed. I'll have to check that out.

Hey Bill - add an eating contest to Cue and Cruz....... Think about it......ABT champion of the world!


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 8, 2009)

I had the priviledge of standing next to Garland and judging the fella they call Bertolini.  It's train wreck entertainment!

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 23, 2009)

I have confirmed Joey Chestnut's appearance on the show this coming Tuesday...he will be on right at the top of the show...talking about Major League eating...especially those pulled pork sammies!  WOW!


----------



## DaleP (Jul 23, 2009)

Greg can you ask him which food hurt him the most after competing? My bet was the 93 Krystals.  Amazing.


----------

